# My IBS Story,



## Asianguy1988 (May 24, 2015)

Dear readers,

I just wanted to tell my life and IBS, So here it goes.

*Introduction: *

To keep my identity a secret i'll go with a name (Joe). Im a 26 years old Chinese male. I recently graduated from my school with a Associate Degree (AD) business administration (BA). In these few years my life with IBS has gone downhill and frankly i have no where to turn. So i just felt like typing it here just to get it off my chest. I have seen many post and most of them are inactive but that's okay. So i'll tell you about my life and how IBS made it go the way i din't want it to go.....

*It started as long as i remember.... *therlands ~

Here it dint go well a new place a new school a new life... it as scary as hell ! at the time i was living in a small Caribbean island i only know 3 kinds of people: "white, black and Chinese". In the Netherlands there where so many cultures it was a shock to me, but it din't go how i wanted it to go.. m
I had IBS whole my life since the moment i could go to the kindergarten i had problems with my stomach. My parents (Asians) did not know how to communicate well so doctors din't know what the cause was. So painfully my life was horrible constant stomachache and letting go in my pants. Cause i simply did not know how to say it and was a shamed. This has gone till i was 9. Then my parents had a divorce and I moved to the Ney stomach went crazy and i was bullied cause im a Asian kid.

Due my constant pain and getting the "runs" i could not focus to my school work, i always barely pass the class. And math was a problem cause it was always in the early hours and my stomach attacks always hit in the mornings. 
So with that i always get F on math and other classes in the morning. I almost got held back. 
Then in the Netherlands when you are about to go to a high school you will take an exam. during that exam yes.. thins din't go well i was in so much pain i just filled in everything B and ran to the toilet. (cause you are not allowed to go to the bathroom). And yes you are not allowed to go to the bathroom during classes.

So i got 514 points that's almost the lowest score you could get. So i got transfer to the school with that score limit.

*High school...*

Well here things dint go well, still having problems with stomach but good thing is i don't ###### my self anymore. When teachers deny me to go to the toilet i just pick up my things and i go. i even arrived 1 hour early at school just to use the toilet.

Teachers always liked me cause i was hardworking and i treated teachers with respect, something my fellow class member did not. (it's an Chinese thing) showing elder, older, teachers strangers always with respect.

So the bulling continued, as well with my bad grade in math cause the teacher was (bad) math teacher and dint allow me to go to the toilet.

So in the end i barely made it but was with held a grade.. i dropped to a lower level of education. Due my pain i was always silent i dint talk much. So teachers felt i wasnt doing my best so yea they keep saying "i wont make it" you will drop etc.

But i know i can do it..so i did. I worked hard even with my math and i got my first high school degree.

*Camp *

During high school i went to a Chinese camp where Chinese kids learn about their culture, there i met some friends.. ofc my IBS did not help either. I was a strange kid but it might be faith but i met some kids that became my friends till 2015.

We grew up together even i was silent and awkward one. This went on till i was an age of 18.

*College *

Well here was the same thing due my IBS i had poor level of degree so i had to start form bottom, but there teachers always keep saying the same words "YOU WIL NOT MAKE IT" so for 6 years i fought and i worked hard even with my IBS. and i got 2 degree in the field of electrical Engineer. I went higher and higher.

I only found out after GREAT deal of fighting with my doctor to get my self tested i found out at the age of 22 ~23 i was lactose intolerant.

I used to drik and eat A LOT OF MILK PRODUCTS, so that explained a lot, but still having stomach problems even avoiding lactose products.

So yea.. doctors finally after SO MANY test she says "you have PDS" or IBS, i still dont know what it is and explaining to my mom was hard. She blames her self that i was born like this. She cries and feels guilty. So yea guess how that makes me feel.

*Friends and relationship *

well i was always like this my family dint understand, nor my friends so i was always keeping to my self and being silent. 
And i haven't started about relationship cause.

1. i was unhappy and bullied so i was fat asian kid ugly

2. awkward silent (in pain)

3. always late due IBS

So yea getting a girl is a BIG no.. specially Chinese girls. I always had a longing for a relationship, some one that understands me be there for me. Have my back no matter what, and understands what im going trough. BUt sadly most girls rejects me flat some even laugh in my face.

But i havent given up ~ i started doing push up and now im kinda buffed ? well im 2x size of a Asian boy like those (korean k-pop idols) ? they are pretty skinny and im pretty big xD So yea still now i have problems i FEAR girls that i like..

But yea im still ugly xD

My friends that i know from camp have starting to giving up so yea 8~9 years of friendship going to hell. 
and still alone, only company i have is depression, sadness and low self esteem. Funny when i look on my facebook page, even i have some girls that i like always posting status about wanting to find a guy who understands them but when i show them support and cheer them up. that densest count







yes i get in friend zone a lot

Some of my friends from camp even thinks im becoming gay, and they even made a bet when im getting "laid"

Yes i always tought that my "virginity" haha should be for some one special. But lately im thinking pay 50 euros and get it over with. 
No girl wants a guy who has IBS specially a chinese girl who likes a guy who goes on party, out, eating drinking going on travels etc.

So yea basically this is my story, with IBS

still single still in pain, still depressed but hey im working on my business. Hope that works







it's was always my dream to have my own shop. Ofc my friends dont believe i can make it, they kinda look down on my cause most of them well are rich









Chinese kid huh







rich parents









soo yea ~ i think that was my life with IBS still now people dont understand. My mom still dont get it i am following a fodmap diet and told my mom what i can not eat and my mom ask.. so what can you eat now ? there is nothing you can eat !

i was like yeaa... my friends are angry and i might lose them.. and yup girls i try to open up to them about IBS and they are gone ~~ 









Sorry about grammar


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

So did low fodmap make any difference to your symptoms?


----------



## Hoi-Leon Leung (May 18, 2015)

Not yet just started.. but breathing techniques helps and visual that things aren't as bad as they seem. Just keep telling your self it's okay to have ibs.

But when I'm around a girl my ibs is 100% and I have to go to toilet lol


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok ... give it some time. 4-6 weeks. If that doesn't work, then you can try a low-carb diet.

Breathing helps me a lot. It does not get rid of the symptoms but it helps to keep me somewhat calm in difficult situations.


----------

